# Lost White Pigeon Western New York



## I_Stand_Alone (Oct 12, 2016)

I live in East Otto, NY and have had a white pigeon here at my farm for 3 days. Finally caught him/her this morning. He is banded and I can make out 13 13 on the band.

I have it in a dog crate to protect it from my barn cats. It needs to get back to its home since it does not appear to want to leave

Richard e-mail [email protected]


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for catching and helping him! His band suggests he could be from a wedding pigeon/dove release company? If no one claims him maybe someone will want to adopt him. How is he eating? If he could have, he would already have tried to go back home but may be too hungry and exhausted or lost. Please give him seed and water. Thanks!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Can you post a picture?
Can you get the rest of the numbers and letters from the band so it can be tracked?


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

cwebster said:


> Thank you for catching and helping him! His band suggests he could be from a wedding pigeon/dove release company? If no one claims him maybe someone will want to adopt him. How is he eating? If he could have, he would already have tried to go back home but may be too hungry and exhausted or lost. Please give him seed and water. Thanks!


How do the numbers 13 13 lead you to believe it is from a "wedding pigeon/dove release company"?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Was just brainstorming because he was a white bird and had no club type information.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That may not be everything that is on the band. 
There may be more, so can't jump to any conclusions. Could be anything.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Jr Brown said:


> How do the numbers 13 13 lead you to believe it is from a "wedding pigeon/dove release company"?


It is more than likely a colored numbered plastic snap on band . They have the number on both sides of the band so it can be easily read . Probably is a wedding release or a funeral release bird . Odds are you won't find the owner .
Kurps

Added; I was typing when you posted Jay . You are right , best to wait & see .


----------



## I_Stand_Alone (Oct 12, 2016)

HOME FOUND

Yes a wedding release, actually from last Fall. Some how this bird survived our Western New York Winter. I have the bird in a large dog crate, mostly to keep my barn cats away, with cracked corn a perch and water. I am meeting the owner this morning to get him back to his home.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the bird. Hope he is cared about a lot by his owner after all he has been through. I frown on use of birds for wedding and funeral releases because so many are lost and end up homeless or hurt.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Thank you for helping the bird. Hope he is cared about a lot by his owner after all he has been through. I frown on use of birds for wedding and funeral releases because so many are lost and end up homeless or hurt.


They don't end up lost and hurt if done by reputable people. They are trained homers that fly home to their loft. It's actually lots easier on them than racing would be. It's when people who just release untrained birds who half the time don't even have a loft to home to, that the results end up bad for the birds. The reputable bird releases can't be put in the same category.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I_Stand_Alone said:


> HOME FOUND
> 
> Yes a wedding release, actually from last Fall. Some how this bird survived our Western New York Winter. I have the bird in a large dog crate, mostly to keep my barn cats away, with cracked corn a perch and water. I am meeting the owner this morning to get him back to his home.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


How did you find the owner?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So did the owner come get the bird? Hope he will take good care of him. Please make sure that he is one of the responsible types. Thanks!


----------

